# Waterloo Indiana Parking?



## Len (Jul 3, 2018)

On the next trip East we might depart from Waterloo, Indiana rather than Toledo. Has anyone experienced security problems in parking at Waterloo for a one-week period?


----------



## AcrossTheOcean (Jul 3, 2018)

Waterloo is a tiny town and not considered a "high crime area." I wouldn't think twice about leaving a car there for a week.

If it makes a difference to you, remember that Waterloo doesn't have checked luggage service like Toledo does. Instead of covered platforms, there is a small bus shelter. 

They do have a new, cute little waiting room building, though.


----------

